# ما هو الحل مع الحرارة على الخط ارجو الإفادة



## ولد البريدي (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيف حال الجميع 

ندخل في الموضوع 
انا عندي مكينة 18r مركبه على هايلوكس 83 ومشكلتها الحراره 
اذا كان الموتر واقف حرارته طبيعيه لاكن اذا مسكت الخط ترتفع على تدريجي الي ما توصل H.
وديته لصناعية ما أحد عرف يحل مشكلة 

غيرةالتالي 
1-طربت المويه.
2-خراطيش (ليات).
3-نظفة الرديتر (تسيخ).
4-كلتش المروحه.

ارجو الافادة


----------



## سيف علي التميمي (22 مايو 2009)

الى الاخ العزيز ارجوا عمل التالي 
1-فتح غطاء المحرك للتاكد من عدم تلف هذا الغطاء والذي يقوم بعزل الماء اي ماء التبريد من الزيت 
2-التاكد من عدم تدفق اي قطرة من الزيت لاحتمال وجود اي شرخ في اصطوانات الاحتراق


----------



## البطنان (22 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز تاكد من التالي على الرغم من اني لم افهم او لم اعرف نوع وموديل السيارة عموما تاكد من التالي
1- اذا كانت السيارة تحتوي على بلف او فلف او ولف للحرارة اي البلف الذي يسكر ويفتح دائرة التبريد بالماء بين المحرك والراديتور فمن الممكن ان يكون هذا البلف وبسبب التاكل يمسك ويصير يسكر بس مايفتح ولهذا السبب تكون حرارة السيارة عالية 
2- غطاء الراديتور غير محكم 
3- هل ان الحرارة فعلا ترتفع اي هل يحصل فوران في الماء اذا كان الجواب لا فهذا يعني ان حرارة الماء طبيعية والمشكلة في عداد الحرارة او في جوزة الحماوة كذلك تاكد من خط البارد للسيارة 
تمنيت لو كنت قريب كان من السهولة حل المشكلة بأذن الله 
تحياتي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (24 مايو 2009)

تعاني بعض السيارات من مشكلة التسخين. الميكانيكي غير الكفؤ قد لا يستطيع أن يعالج هذه المشكلة. هناك أكثر من سبب لمشكلة التسخين 

ثيرموستات معطوب 
الهدف من وجود الثيروموستات في السيارة هو التحكم في درجة حرارة المحرك. فهو يمنع دخول الماء من الرديتر إلى المحرك حينما يكون المحرك باردا. وعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك إلى حد معين (190 – 195 درجة فهرنهاتية) يفتح الثيرموستات ويسمح بمرور الماء. حينما يعطب الثيرموستات، يظل الثيرموستات مغلقا ولا يسمح بمرور الماء وعندها ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك 

للتأكد من أن الثيروموستات يعمل بطريقة سليمة، أضغط بلطف على خرطوش الريديتر حينما تكون السيارة في طور الإحماء. إذا لم تتغير حرارة الخرطوش خلال دقائق من التشغيل، فإن هذا يعني إحتمال عطب الثيروموستات
تنبيه: عند تغيير الثيروموستات، تأكد أنك تستخدم نفس النوع. حيث أن كل ثيروموستات مصنف على درجة حرارة معينة

سيرا لمروحه معطوب
حينما يخرب كلتش مروحة التبريد، فإن المروحة لا تدور بالسرعة المطلوبة. لكي تتأكد من أن كلتش المروحة معطوب، حاول تحريك المروحة والسيارة مطفأة. إذا تمكنت من إدارة المروحة بسهولة بالغة فإن هذا يعني أن كلتش المروحة معطوب وهو بحاجة إلى استبدال 

تعطل مروحة التبريد 
مروحة التبريد في أغلب سيارات الدفع الأمامي تدار بمحرك كهربائي. هناك جهاز استشعار يأمر بتشغيل أو إطفاء المروحة حسب الحاجة. حينما يخرب هذا الجهاز، أو محرك الروحة نفسه فإن المروحة لن تعمل. حينما لا تعمل المروحة مع ارتفاع حرارة المحرك، يجب أن يفحص النظام ككل لمعرفة سبب المشكلة 


تهريب ماء الرديتر 
قد يكون أحد اسباب تسخين المحرك هو وجود تهريب في ماء الرديتر. الفحص النظري سوف يدل غالبا على مصدر التهريب إن كان هناك أي تهريب. 
لكن من الممكن أن يكون هناك تهريب داخلي لا يرى بالنظر. إذا كان ماء الرديتر ينقص ولا توجد هناك أي علامات على وجود تهريب خارجي فإن هناك احتمال كبير إلى وجود تهريب داخلي
أيضا، لابد من التأكد أن غطاء الرديتر لا يهرب ماءا حينما يسخن المحرك


إنسداد العادم 
في بعض الحالات، حينما يكون هناك بعض الإنسداد في ماسورة العادم (بسبب إلتواء الماسورة مثلا)، فإن ذلك يسبب ضغطا عكسيا على المحرك ويتسبب في تسخين المحرك


طرمبة الماء معطوبة 
مع الزمن قد تعطب طرمبة الماء فلا تعمل على الوجه المطلوب. عندها لا بد من تغييرها. حينما تبدأ الطربمة بتهريب الماء، لا بد من تغييرها حالا. ليس فقط لتفادي تسخين المحرك، بل أيضا لتفادي إنكاسر عمود الإدارة (الشافت) والذي قد يؤدي إلى إصطدام مروحة الطرمبة بالرديتر ويتسبب في اضرار

أسئلة 

هل إن محلولات إيقاف التهريب توقف التهريب فعلا؟ 
الجواب: نعم، ولكن ليس في كل الحالات هناك حالات لا يمكن لهذه المحاليل إيقاف التهريب. منها التصدعات الكبيرة، تهريب الخراطيش، والطرمبة، وتهريب غطاء الرديتر. وعلى كل حال، فإن الشركات المصنعة لا تضمن أن المحلول يوقف التهريب إلى الأبد. ولذلك لا بد من إصلاح التهريب 

ماء الرديتر ينقص، ولا يوجد تهريب خارجي فما هو السبب؟ 
الجواب: ربما يكون هناك تهريب داخلي. لا بد من استشارة ميكانيكي جيد لفحص المحرك. قد يحتاج إلى فك رأس المحرك لمعرفة السبب. حيث أن هناك أكثر من احتمال لموقع التهريب. قد يكون إصلاح التهريب بسيطا، ولكن لا تتفاجأ إذا وجدت أن العملية مكلفة

في بعض الحالات يمكن أن يجدي محلول إيقاف التهريب مع هذا التهريب. لذا لا بأس من تجريبه أولا

برجاء ايفادنا بنوع المحرك


----------



## amar.aa (6 يونيو 2009)

شو الزيت اذا مخلط مي وفي فوران بالرديتر غير جوان الكولاس و اذا مافي هيك دور المتور وخلي بس لترتفع حرارتو لمس هوز الي الي من فوقالراجع تاع الرديتر اذا سخن كتيرررررر والي من تحت الساحب اذا بارد كتيررررر
غير التيرمو ستات وكمان وهو المتور شغال افتح الرديتير اذا المي ما عم تقلب فا التيرموستات هوي اكيد
اذا الجو عنكم حراراة كتير شلو ولا تركبوا واذامافي هيك بتكون اعطال يا بواجي يا بخاخات وهاي الا حكي تاني


----------



## amar.aa (6 يونيو 2009)

وطرمبة المي لما تخرب في الها خرم ما ظاهر بس لتهرب المي من هادا الخرم فبتكون بدا تبديل لانو بكون من جوا سار تاكل بالودي اما اذا هادا ما بهرب فلا تغيرا ممكن تتصلح وتصليحا سهل وما مكلف


----------



## 39828 (18 يناير 2010)

اخوي انا اقترح عليك انك تتاكد من الثيرموستات والمروحة حق الراديتور اذا كهربائية يمكن السنسور خراب اويمكن في ليك في الراديتور


----------



## commander 15 (18 يناير 2010)

ولد البريدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حال الجميع
> 
> ندخل في الموضوع
> ...


لم تذكر وضع ( cylinder head gasket ) 
وهل اذا انخفضت السرعة تنخفض معها الحرارة ؟
التركيز دائما في هذه الحالات يكون على دورة التبريد ولكن
أتسائل ألا يوجد اسباب لإرتفاع الحرارة خارجة عن دورة التبريد ؟ :81:
ودمتم سالمين


----------

